# Switching Substrate with tank running



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Folks, what I want to do is get rid of the white crushed shell crap that is in my 10gal. (going to 100 soon) without removing the fish or decorations. Can I do that? If I get a garden hose I could suck up most of the white crap and then dump(so to speak) maybe Eco Complete to replace it. What do you think? My tank is just finished a hard cycle and I don't want to break it down and ReStart. (ha ha) 

And just for curiosity, how much substrate is needed? How deep does it need to be? Is a 20 lb bag enough for my 10 gal? How much would I need for the 100 gal bow front I plan to buy next week? Thanks in advance.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely. I have always changed out the substrate with the tank up and running with stock and plants.

Being a freshly started tank, it won't be as messy either.

- Just uproot any plants if you have them and let float
- Move decor out of the way
- Using a cup, scoop out the existing substrate
- Let tank settle, then use the hose of a gravel vac to suck up the goodies that come to rest on the bottom
- Rinse new substrate (if needed)
- Fill cup with new substrate, gently lower to the bottom of the tank and slowly pour out.
- When all substrate is added, scape as desired. You want to have around 2" for a good bed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The great thing about Eco is it doesn't require rinsing. I just cut the top, stick the whole bag in the water, and slowly dump it where I want it. Love that stuff. Always hated rinsing gravel, such a PITA.


----------



## justin68106 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was told about 1 lb per gallon. So 20 should be more than enough for your 10 gallon.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. I knew I'd like this site the first time I looked. I'm going to give it a shot this weekend and post up some pics, maybe some as I go through the transition and after the water clears.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You should be able to switch it out easily. The 1 lb/gal is a good minimum.. but i noticed that if you want a decent depth to plant and to move things around in, you may want to go more. I have 55lbs in my 55 gal and i'm wishing i had put more in. If you're going to plant, be sure to get some planting substrate to help the plants grow a bit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The 1 pound per gallon is minimum. You'd be better with 2-3" for a planted substrate. You still may be able achieve that with one bag of eco, not sure though.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm never good with the pound rule. I just stick to depth. ;o)


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

You might want to leave a little of the old stuff in the back of the bottom to give you a little extra depth, plus if it is shell it will buffer your water a bit. you can dump the new stuff on top no problem.


----------



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

I just used a bag of Eco-complete in my 15 gallon planted tank and a 20lb bag was just just a tiny bit short of enough for me. I had about 2 1/2''. I'm thinking the 20lb bag will be enough for your 10 gallon. BTW, I love the substrate and my plants have been doing great. My tank was already set up as well. I did leave some of my existing gravel mixed in to add a little bit of color and so I didn't wipe out all the bacteria in the tank. I agree with jrman83 with trying to go about 2"-3" deep since your tank is planted.


----------

